# New BRP Micro T Body



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I love this body! It looks great running on my ping pong table oval track!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro >> Looks good.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

bigger picture..


http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showfull.php?photo=16946


----------

